# Anomaly..a different read



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

J isn't your run-of-the-mill, everyday kind of troubled GenXer. He's a recovering addict who is more concerned about his encroaching gender relapse than his meth addiction. That is, until his best friend comes to visit and gives him worse things to worry about.

The link is in the signature

There's a party going on! Amazon coupons and giveaways. Even the first 8 chapters of Anamoly for Kindle for free--that's way more than the samplng. Get some other books too.

check in at:
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=164114400290086


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Thea, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Last Sunday I threw a facebook launch party where I gave away reads and an excpert of Anamoly. I gifted a few indie books to random winners, and chatted all day. It even made Pixel of Ink news. Thanks to that tidbit, I had over 22000clickthroughs, 400 separate visits, and 150 party attendees.

For an experiment, it was a heck of a lot of fun. You can check it out if you like in the signature to see how it went.

I've made 3 sales from it. Not a lot, but I'm hoping it'll pay in word of mouth.

It was really fun to see the number of likes jump.

did any of you attend? What's your thoughts?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Strange, but perhaps I just spent more time marketing it. I received a pretty decent review of it on Amazon from a reader who must have picked up a free copy during the launch. The review came in at 5 stars and I was pretty stoked. They can always be worse. grin

I did have a few comments that the title is confusing because it's not the accurate spelling so I made the adjustment to the real spelling of Anomaly, so if you see it around with both for a spell, it'll just be till it propogates everywhere. Better to have folks search for it at the right spelling and find it then have to remember the odd way I spelled it.

no more news. it's been a quiet week.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey all who are kind enough to venture into my little book thread.

I'm offering the first 8 chapters of Anomaly free for the holidays. Give you a chance to really see if it's your cuppa before you invest the 2.99

So far, it's received a 5 star review and generated a few kind emails. I hope you sample and like it.

Happy Holidays

J isn't your run-of-the-mill, everyday kind of troubled GenXer. He's a recovering addict who is more concerned about his encroaching gender relapse than his meth addiction. That is, until his best friend comes to visit and gives him worse things to worry about.

Anamoly is a litfic tale of self-acceptance. Discover how one week can change a man for a lifetime.

The link is to dropbox which downloads automatically.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8114199/Anamoly%20Excerpt.prc


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

What could be better? Grab up 8 free chapters of Anomaly and if you're not intrigued, nothing lost. If you have to know what happens to J, then a quick whisper will send the rest of the novel to your Kindle for 2.99. Not a bad deal, I don't think.

J isn't your run-of-the-mill, everyday kind of troubled GenXer. He's a recovering addict who is more concerned about his encroaching gender relapse than his meth addiction. That is, until his best friend comes to visit and gives him worse things to worry about.

Anamoly is a litfic tale of self-acceptance. Discover how one week can change a man for a lifetime.

The link is to dropbox which downloads automatically.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8114199/Anamoly%20Excerpt.prc


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I just received a review this morning from Grace Krispy's blog the Motherlode and she totally nailed the summary for the novel. I wish I had been able to hire her to write the synopsis in the first place. Man, she's good.

I was very pleased at the honest review for Anomaly even if it fell just short of the perfect five. She gave Anomaly 4 1/2 stars and I'm thrilled to pieces about it because it's genuine and nails down a couple of places where I could have improved. I'm sad to say I didn't catch a few interchanges of you're and your (I use voice recognition software to dictate, but that's no excuse for not catching them on the edit.). All in all, though, she seemed to like it and I'm very pleased.

Check her out if you haven't found her already

http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-anomaly-by-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I just have to crow about the 5+ star rating Syria says gave Anomaly this morning. I'm over the moon happy. I personally love this novel and I'm glad someone else did too. My favorite line isn't even remotely promotional, but I'm using it anyway (as the header to the thread) because it just makes me smile.

You do know you can sample the book for free, right? Check out the review and tell me she isn't awesome.

http://www.syriasays.com/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

groan. the worst part of this job. I'm trying to nail it.

so far, Anomaly is holding a ranking at Amazon, but not for long. It's at #79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Religion & Spirituality > Spirituality > Angels
which I'm happy about, but I know that'll disappear.

For now, I keep plugging away. Newest blurb for this psychological drama come urban fiction come litfic tale:

J wants you to understand just how like you he is, that he's really a regular everyday kind of Joe or Josephine. Like you, he worries about money, about work, about family: all very normal things for a middle class heterosexual person.

Well, there is the tiny, very tiny, issue of what gender he is, and whether that gender is the same today as it was yesterday, but that’s no big deal. Not really. Not when you remember how much is out there in the world to deal with. 

A little thing like gender relapse is so little to contend with after all.

If only that was all.

Despite his penchant for self-destruction and self-medication, J tries to navigate the stormy waters of good Samaritanism and uses his dark humor to challenge society's habit of labeling things for convenience. Strangely enough, it is these very things that help him understand that the most important label of all is the one he accepts for himself.

Anomaly is a psychological litfic tale that explores the duality in all of us. See how one week can change a man for a lifetime.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ah, news. Not much. Anomaly has gotten some good reviews and is selling slowly. I believe it can get your attention if you give it a shot.

and if it doesn't, no harm done.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

NEWS!

I sold a copy of Anomaly at BN.com. big news for me.
And Anomaly has a new cover. I kinda like it. What do you think? Does it still need tweaking?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, how I've let this thread languish. Anomaly was on the indie spotlight yesterday. Loved seeing it there. It sells modestly but sells, so I'm happy.

May I ask: What do you think the title suggests? Would you be inclined to sample it if I told you smashwords offered a 40% sample?
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33920

If I told you it was at BN.com for Nook? Kobo? diesel?

It doesn't matter to me where you pick it up; I'd just love for you to pick it up, and if you like it, let me know.

thanks for peeking.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm excited to say that Anomaly sold in the UK. first time evah. I'm thrilled. that is all.

you may return to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

NOw's your chance to buy at 25% off. I know there are tons of freebies out there. I know. I know. But you can sample Anomaly any way at 40% and only pay the 2.99 if you like it.

go on. try it. you'll like J. He grows on ya.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33920


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I recently discovered that Jodi Picoult's books are the same genre as mine...or rather, I write in the same genre as Jodi Picoult. Not name dropping, I just think it's funny, is all. I know my novels are a bit....hmmmm. how shall we say....grittier? shrug. Alas, I would never have described my writing in the same sentence unless it was, "I ain't no Jodi Picoult."


funny, what life does.

anyway, why not sample Anomaly. J is pretty likeable once you get to know him


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Thea,

I'm halfway through your One Insular Tahiti, I'm enjoying it very much. Look forward to working my through your other books too.

Have a great weekend

Mel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

aren't you a doll to say so! thanks, Mel.


----------



## sifiauthor (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck with it-- be positive.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks sifiauthor! I appreciate the support. Anomaly is one of those books I do feel positive about. I really do think J is awesome


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm excited to say that sales have started to creep onto Anomaly mostly due to Big Al's wonderful 5 star review: found here

I'm pretty proud of that line. Thanks BigAl!

It's now sitting at a good ole ranking at Amazon of #37 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Canadian

_edited because we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here in full or in part. You may, however, post a link to the review, which I've added. --Betsy_


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

shame i don't have much to say except that Anomaly is  hanging in the top 100 for blah/blah/blah/Canada. grin

I would love it if you would sample and see if J is your cuppa. He kind of grows on ya.

happy reading


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic review, congrats!

Miriam Minger


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks Miriam! I'm pretty happy with it. Now to get the cover right so it attracts the right audience.


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

took a look at the review -- it looks like a great read! I'll pick it up when my TBR pile gets a bit smaller


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks so much for saying so, Sebastian. I totally understand about the TBR pile. Every time I visit the boards here, mine grows.

happy reading


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

just bumping my lovely. I wish I had something more to share. Anomaly had a bit of a surge after bigAl's 5 star review, but it's quieted down again. that doesn't mean you can't try it; you might be surprised


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I swear I see tumbleweeds blowing by.

Anywho.

Tracy Riva gave it 5 stars. Must not be too bad a book after all.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey theapatra - sounds intriguing. I'll check it out...

Oh and don't worry - I see those damn tumbleweeds too!

deb


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

too funny. sometimes I hear the wind in here too. grin

I hope if you do sample you enjoy what you read. And if not, then thanks so much for giving me the chance.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Still hear the wind. Now I'm seeing dust bunnies and tumbleweeds


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ooooh, the tumbling tumbleweeds. grin.

Actually, I've been working on a new cover. One I can be really happy with. It should be up next week.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I was thrilled this morning to find a new review of Anomaly on Amazon. I can't give you a snippet, but I can tell you that the review led me to believe that the voice of J, the main character, is authentic What better gift can a reader give a writer?

http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-novel-resilience-acceptance-ebook/product-reviews/B004C0542S/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1A747693GKNU9

and earlier in the week a reviewer gave Anomaly 4.5 stars on her blog. --her first review ever!--I hadn't even known she was reading it or had bought it until she tweeted me alerting me to the review. feel free to go on over to her blog and see.

http://plbjourney.blogspot.com/2011/05/look-mom-i-wrote-book-review.html#more


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

a short flush of sales for Anomaly has boosted me to 55 sales overall. yay.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Anomaly has a new cover. I'm hoping it's eyecatching. what do you think? You can check it out or sample it from http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-novel-resilience-self-acceptance/dp/B004C0542S/. It is getting pretty good reviews for a rural Canadian indie novel


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I was really excited yesterday to discover I had received TWO reviews: both 5 star from TWO really cool sites. The first was for One Insular Tahiti from Sibel Hodge and the other was from Zen and the Art of Tightrope Walking for Anomaly.

I'd love for you to check it out:
http://zenandtheartoftightropewalking.wordpress.com/

The purchase link is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-novel-resilience-acceptance-ebook/dp/B004C0542S/

and for the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anomaly-novel-resilience-acceptance-ebook/dp/B004C0542S/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I woke up this morning to find a stunning review of Anomaly. I'm sorry to have to use that word, but it's true. Robert Duperre's reviews are always stunning and I'm completely over the moon about this review. Read it and see why:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/06/review-anomaly-by-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an interview up over at Simon Royle's place. Plus most of my books are on sale at Smashwords (including Anomaly at 25% off)

http://www.simon-royle.com/2011/07/03/indieview-with-thea-atkinson-author-of-formed-of-clay/
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

my biggest news is I just completed my first book trailer. It's not all pizzazzy like a thriller would be, but I kinda like it.

http://www.amazon.com/Thea-Atkinson/e/B0046DIT0U/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

it's down in the bottom right corner.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

seems I have more news to report on this novel than any other.

right now, my book is listed at http://indieauthorrockstar.com/
if you haven't joined, you really should. it's a lot of fun!

last week, Victorine was kind enough to post my book over at her blog: WHY IS MY BOOK NOT SELLING and I got tons of suggestions that I think are very helpful.

I adjusted the blurb because of it and am adjusting the cover: again. It still needs a little something, but it's much better, I think.

The evening starts out alright. J is having drinks at a bar with Molly, there are plenty of women to keep them both company. Sure there are a few heavy drug users hanging around outside, but J is well clean of all that.

So he thinks.

It's his effeminate appearance that sets things off, really. That and the fact that other men just know J is not their kind of masculine. He ends up in the Emergency Room getting stitched up from yet another gay bashing. He's sick of ending up there, sick of having to deal with the prejudice and bias that play along all the lines of a society that no matter how special you are, you are still not coloring cleanly enough in someone's lines.

And he isn't gay.

He's not sure what he is, actually, but he knows he's straight. And this last beating has set in motion all the things he's spent years trying to manage: his sobriety, his identity, his fragile sense of self.

He ends up recovering from a vicious beating at home with too much time to think about why his next-door neighbor's baby has mysteriously stopped crying, what his best friend Molly is doing with the woman she has seduced, and whether or not he can maintain his own sense of identity in the face of his own penchant for self-destruction and self-medication.

His downward spiral forces him to seek solace in Good Samaritan-ism. Even that puts up roadblocks to his recovery as everything and everyone J depends on for sanity slips out of his grasp.

He finally realizes he must face his demons head on if he wants to find peace


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Sold 3 so far this month. very happy about that. I'm hoping I can make it to 10.

Anyone interested in helping a gal out?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

2 a week ain't bad for Anomaly, but I'd love to see 10 overall for the month. 

Don't be shy. you can sample without any hassle. And I think once you sample J, you'll like J.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm happy to report I only need three more sales to hit my goal of 10 for the month. I'm so close I can smell it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Didn't make it to 10 for the month, but maybe September will crack it. Please do check out Anomaly. It's getting favorable reviews and if you like your fiction just a bit dark, then you just might love Anomaly.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

2 count them: TWO Anomaly sales in the UK this month so far. Whoopeee! I'm so thrilled.

here's the UK link
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anomaly-a-psychological-thriller-ebook/dp/B004C0542S/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315744823&sr=1-4

Do check it out. I think you'll like J!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

[/quote]


theaatkinson said:


> 2 count them: TWO Anomaly sales in the UK this month so far. Whoopeee! I'm so thrilled.


One More. I'd love to see the monthly toll for the UK go to 10 Anomaly sold.

here's the UK link
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anomaly-a-psychological-thriller-ebook/dp/B004C0542S/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Anomaly is entered in the indieauthorrockstar contest this week. If you've read it and liked it, I'd be pleased if you'd vote for it. If you haven't read or sampled it's not too late.

I have a guest post you can check out. Please do and consider sampling it. and vote for your favorite book.

http://indieauthorrockstar.com/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Yippee! Anomaly is a runner up in the authorrockstar competition. Thanks to everyone who voted.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not sure how many of you vote in the indieauthors rock star competition or how many have submitted your books to it, but I'll have a blog post coming out for Anomaly on Oct 18. stay tuned.

meantime, here's the post I wrote for last month.

http://indieauthorrockstar.com/?p=199

The purchase link for Anomaly is the thumbnail but if you want to go to UK, just click the cover and change the .com to .co.uk and you're in.

thanks


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I get a thrill each time a reader tells me they loved this novel. Just got an email from a reader who told me they wrote a 5 star review on amazon. so doing a happy dance.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A27H6SXC3YUDG6/ref=cm_cr_pr_pdp

Remember to check out my authorrock stars post for this novel. 
http://indieauthorrockstar.com/?p=199


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I sold an Anomaly today. I sold an Anomaly today.. I sold an Anomaly today!

sorry, I get a lil excited each time my fav novel sells.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm lucky to have received 2 wonderful 5 star reviews for Anomaly this week. Both in the US:

http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-novel-resilience-self-acceptance/dp/B004C0542S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1303589113&sr=1-3

If you have the time, please click on JAScribbles review over on the right hand side and if you find it useful, please do click yes to tell Amazon so.

Gimmeapen's review pleases me no end as well. I feel braver as a writer each time someone tells me they like this book. I know it's not for everyone, but I'm proud of it.

I even blog about it: http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/in-which-i-explain-a-few-things-about-anomaly/

and I'll be blogging a similar thing for the Indie rockstar, just not sure when as it's a little late this month due to MOses being out in Hawaii. Imagine! He would put himself first like that, and be so nervy as to go to Hawaii when the internet has so much promise...grin. If you haven't entered the indie rockstar, go ahead and visit: http://indieauthorrockstar.com/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

The title sums up how I feel about this book. It gets great reviews, yet it's not a great seller. Still, I'm pretty proud of it because I think it does everything I set out to do as a writer to the best of my ability at the time I wrote it.

I blog about it a bit.
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/in-which-i-explain-a-few-things-about-anomaly/
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/09/24/gathering-secrets-like-dust-bunnies-2/

Please do check out some of the posts and see where my mind rambles to.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

when I was struggling to define the genre that Anomaly rested in predominantly, I wrote a blog post about me and Jodi Picoult. you might find it interesting.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/i-blog-about-jodipicoult-today-in-genre-exploration-mywana-amwriting/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, all I can say this week is that I'm offering a deal on my blog.

Basically, if you subscribe and I get to 100 by Christmas, I'm giving away a total ebook package. Anomaly i is in the package. It has 11 reviews with an average of 4.5 stars on Amazon.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/do-you-want-to-win-ebooks-help-me-build-my-blog/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Anomaly is a slow, but steady sell. Folks who like it seem to like it. I'd love it if you'd give it a try and see if it's your cuppa


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I added a blog post about the writing soundtrack for Anomaly. you can read it here

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/12/04/whats-tunes-got-to-do-got-to-do-with-it/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

bumpity


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

34 readers have Anomaly on their TBRs

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9692475-anomaly


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

still tinkering with the cover, I like this one better:

http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-a-novel-ebook/dp/B004C0542S/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324908819&sr=1-5


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you know that JennaScribbles gave Anomaly 5 stars?

http://www.jennascribbles.com/books-and-ebooks/my-top-reads-of-2011/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Robert Duperre of Journal of Always, put Anomaly as his top 11 book for 2011. I'm indebted to Robert and humbled by his words. It's cool to see my name next to JA Konrath. grin

go see who else he put in his list

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2012/01/top-15-books-of-2011.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmm. am I the only one who thinks a thanks is in order for someone listing their book in their top 15? Thanks again Robert for making my month and listing Anomaly as number 11 in your list of reads.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2012/01/top-15-books-of-2011.html

#11 - Anomaly by Thea Atkinson (4.7) - Heartwarming and disturbing at the same time, a fascinating (not to mention revealing) look at addiction and the nature of sexuality.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

A little blog post about how running affected my writing and characters.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2012/02/03/what-running-taught-me-about-character-resonance/


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Check out what Amazon reviewers are saying about Anomaly

http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-a-novel-ebook/product-reviews/B004C0542S/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm looking at the topic title and realizing I've not changed it in eons...but I can't bring myself to do it. That little piece of magic about making Robert DuPerre's top 15 with Anomaly just makes me all warm and fuzzy.

Have you sampled it yet? It's different. I call it left of mainstream. It does have some language, and it does have a transgender character, but I think you'll end up liking J. 12 reviewers did at least.

http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-a-novel-ebook/product-reviews/B004C0542S/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

a quick sample without leaving the page

Chapter 1
Sometimes I think about angels, and I'm not talking about those man-made, Plaster of Paris knockoffs either. You know that kind: chubby little [email protected]@rds blowing kisses from dainty palms, their equally chubby little wings spread wide as a hooker's legs, a vapid smile curving their mouths. Nope. I don't like to think about those kind too much. Too many of them around my parents' house, you see; so many that I tell people they're what drove me to the evils of the big city four years ago.

What I do think about are the real ones: the seraphim, the guardian angels, the archangels. Those who fell from Heaven when they followed that most beautiful creature of all as well as those who remained behind, stuck in paradise because they couldn't manage out-of-the box thinking. Those ones who, all, have smooth expanses of desert where there should be moist oases of genitals. Those beings created for servitude to the glory of God. Ah, no use for genitalia to do what they do; no, indeedy not. And as you know, genitalia is a very big part of life. It rules us by its very nature of flesh and folds. 

Still, do angels think about what their existence would be like with genitals: with a clitoris to raise shudders on nerve endings from sole to soul or a sensitive tip to plunge into secret areas and buckle a sac deep into its surrounding body? 
It makes me wonder if God in one of his exploratory moods granted Lucifer one of these accoutrements—or both, even—as an experiment, and ended up giving the creature an understanding of joining that the rest could never imagine. 

Is that why they threw theology's greatest hissy fit?


to read more: click the thumbnail


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you read Anomaly lately? Why not review and enter to win a $50 Amazon gift card? Details at my blog.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Join the @amazon discussion for Anomaly: Where does J go? http://amzn.to/KFN4Gj

And if you've read it, why not review it and enter the contest.
If you've sampled it, why not buy it and enter the contest.
If you're not sure how to enter, why not check it out?

Facebook entry
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Theas-Writing-Page/122231651163413?sk=app_204684816209053

Blog entry
http://theaatkinson.blogspot.ca/2012/05/haystack-giveaway.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Anomaly gets great reviews, but it's a hard sell. I think because most folks think because it's about a trans person, that it's not a mainstream book. I'm not sure how to fix this.

What would you think after you read the blurb?
http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-novel-resilience-self-acceptance/dp/B004C0542S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1303589113&sr=1-3

The evening starts out alright. J is having drinks at a bar with Molly, there are plenty of women to keep them both company. Sure there are a few heavy drug users hanging around outside, but J is well clean of all that.

So he thinks.

It's his effeminate appearance that sets things off, really. That and the fact that other men just know J is not their kind of masculine. He ends up in the Emergency Room getting stitched up from yet another gay bashing. He's sick of ending up there, sick of having to deal with the prejudice and bias that play along all the lines of a society that no matter how special you are, you are still not coloring cleanly enough in someone's lines.

And he isn't gay.

He's not sure what he is, actually, but he knows he's straight. And this last beating has set in motion all the things he's spent years trying to manage: his sobriety, his identity, his fragile sense of self.

He ends up recovering at home from a vicious beating with too much time to think about why his next-door neighbor's baby has mysteriously stopped crying, what his best friend Molly is doing with the woman she has seduced, and whether or not he can maintain his own sense of identity in the face of his own penchant for self-destruction and self-medication.

His downward spiral forces him to seek solace in Good Samaritan-ism. Even that puts up roadblocks to his recovery as everything and everyone J depends on for sanity slips out of his grasp.

He finally realizes he must face his demons head on if he wants to find peace.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thea,

I think the blurb needs a lot of work.  It might be a good one to post in the Writers' Café for suggestions.  It's just not compelling to me.

Betsy


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy. It's a hard one to write and I'm finally going to devote some time to it.

update: just spent some time. hope this one is more engaging.

Relapse is about more than drug addiction.


J has spent too many years living a life of debauchery that has more to do with his own sense of self-loathing than physical addiction, and he has returned to his small hometown to restart his life and cleanse himself of the need to self-medicate.
He's well clean of the hard stuff, the soft stuff, and the things in between that enabled him to forget the fact that he isn't clearly sure just what he is. His lesbian friend Molly has her opinion. His controlling mother has hers. The homophobic gang who send him to the Emergency Room certainly has an opinion.

It's this last beating that re-ignites all the fears he's spent years trying to manage: his sobriety, his identity, his fragile sense of self. Soon everything J depends on for sanity slips out of his grasp and the very real threat of relapse becomes one that is more psychologically complex than mere drug dependance.

Anomaly is about identity and bias. It's about labels and fulfilment. More than that, it's about finding a way to make peace with yourself when no one else understands you.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

nice lil 5 star on Goodreads for Anomaly. thanks, Rusten.

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/344029017


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

For a limited time, Anomaly is 99cents!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

just posted a short sale for Anomaly. If you've considered it before, now's the time to click.

http://amzn.to/WuEUcb


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

*
Relapse isn't just for addicts.*

J doesn't need rehab. He's well clean of the hard stuff, the soft stuff, and the things in between that helped him bury all the doubts he has about who he is. That was before the tormented drug addict from next door sets J on a renewed path of self-destruction that threatens to re-ignite all the fears he's spent years trying to manage. Now everything he's worked for is at stake: his sobriety, his identity, even his fragile sense of self.

Anomaly is a literary fiction - come - psychological thriller about substance abuse in the seamy world of sexuality and self discovery. It's ultimately about prejudice and bias. More than that, it's about finding a way to make peace with yourself when no one else understands you.

www.amazon.com/Anomaly-novel-resilience-self-acceptance/dp/B004C0542S/


----------

